# Bits for a super sensitive mouth?? (wonder bit??)



## lindy9318 (Jan 3, 2012)

Recently after starting lessons, my instructor and my mom pointed out to me that my horse is VERY sensitive to pressure. just lightly tugging gets her to turn imediatly. right now im using a broken tom thumb that has sweet bit(some kind of black stuff painted that supposedly makes it tastes better??) sometimes o just ride her with my reins clipped on her halter, becuase somedays she really does not like having that bit.

ive been considering using my sisters broken d-ring bit? or im willing to purchase a new bit if its not to pricey. i ride western, mostly trail and ground work with poles. or if just the halter sounds fine to anyone??

(ive heard about something called a "wonder bit"?? but mostly that its a super harsh bit, any opinnions?)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If she's that soft mouthed, then she would likely be much happier in a regular snaffle than she is in the tom thumb. Generally speaking, a tom thumb isn't a very good bit. The mechanics of it are just all bad, it has a very abrupt action, and the combination of shanks and a broken mouth can be very harsh.

Before I make any bit suggestions, do you neck rein or direct rein?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with the later. I would try a smooth o ring snaffle, if she is really that light.

I am not a fan of the tom thumb or the wonder bit.


----------



## jrme (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree as well,I always use and will always use a split snaffle bit 3" rings (one fold) never needed any more bit then that,(plus i like the look) and he dont need bling. Stay away from the gimmick biits that say there the cure all (T/T,Wounder bit) and things like that.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ride her in a sanffle, the wonder bit is basically a tomb thumb with a delayed reaction. alotof people put them down. I have no idea. There sure seems to be tons of them out there though. Seems like if they were all bad they wouldnt be so common.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

lindy9318 said:


> Recently after starting lessons, my instructor and my mom pointed out to me that my horse is VERY sensitive to pressure. just lightly tugging gets her to turn imediatly.


Have you tried just riding her off your seat and legs?

Ideally the bit should be a back up cue.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I bring a WonderBit with my when I go ride unknown horses. The reason I like it is that is can serve as a snaffle or a very mild gag depending on where I place the reins.

When it works, very soft mouthed, responsive horses, I like the French link snaffle. 

Can you borrow some different bits to try before buying?


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

i use the french link (3 piece) snaffle bits. 
(except on one horse that i use bitless)


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

We always use a 3 piece french link with a losenge in the middle.

There will be Myler bit that suits, but they are never cheap. Look up their website and ask for their advice - that's free.

The blackened bit is designed to encourage the horse to salivate and thereby produce natural foamy saliver as a lubrication. If the horse doesn't salivate try wiping some toothpaste on the bit and see what happens. Paste won't harm the horse - some even like the peppermint taste

I used to ride my Palomino who was ridden both western and english in an english bridle and a simple snaffle. 

PS Are your hands soft and still??? If they jerk a bit, tie a shoelace across the pommel and loop the thumb underneath the tie.


----------



## Hollywood (Aug 3, 2011)

My WP gelding has a super sensitive mouth, he even would get angry with a d-ring snaffle. Then my riding instructor at college suggested a chain mouth wonder gag. It has personally been the best bit I have ever bought. It has the gag action but it doesn't have a harsh mouth piece. i love chain mouth bits but you have to know what your doing because they can be used badly. My gelding is now so incredibly soft in the mouth and can show in a correction at the AQHA shows. He is like a new horse!


----------



## cloudes (Feb 20, 2012)

I am not a fan of the tom thumb or the wonder bit.


----------



## lindy9318 (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry i took a while to reply. well when i first got her i was neck reining because the lady i bought her from said thats whats she used to ( this lady also told me she was a western pleasure, turns out shes had a little training in dressage ive recently come to realize) so now im direct reingin and its working much better. i was able try mt sisters o ring snaffle and it was completely different. im hoping to buy one this week, but in the mean time ive been connecting my reins on the middle ring on her tom thumb and even that has helped tons. im doing dressage in my 4-h and ive never done it before. so today my mom was helping me get her started with leg cues and turns out shes pretty responsive to them. im hoping to get her to go for leg cues before using the bit.
um im not sure, my mom says my hands are pretty good, but once i start trotting or get her into her gait i guess i move them around alot so im working on that right now.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

To me, the goal is to have the softest mouth possible - which it sounds like your horse has - something to celebrate! I go w the least severe that gets the results I need/want. I personally do not like the tom thumb.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Are you planning on showing or doing something where it matters what you use? Or something that doesn't matter? 

If you're going to show in WP, and the horse is over 4 or 5, they need to be in some type of shank bit. I'm not a big fan of large ports or correction bits, and on sensitive horses, I usually try to find the largest, roundest, lightest bars possible. I also like to have copper, so their mouth stays wet. Like others have been saying, the best is to teach her how to ride off of your legs & seat, and only use the bit as a back-up. Another idea if you're not going to show, is a side-pull

Ask around and see if you can try other ppl's bits to see what works for you & your horse. That way you won't end up with walls of them, unless of course you're like me & just love to have lots of them around for yucks & giggles.


----------

